# US auto insurance



## Soonerboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok! I'm gonna try and make this post as brief as possible and have to wonder if anyone else has experince and information on this! My wife and I are currently staying in Ensenada where we rented a home for 6 months to see if we like it here. We drove our truck. We had recently acquired auto coverage thru Geico before leaving for Mexico and had also secured the Mexican coverage ironiclly thru it's site. After we had arrived in Mexico we had decided to lower the US coverage to liability in order to save money while in Mexico..(at their suggestion!) This is when the problem occured! After we had contacted Geico about reducing coveage (and also mentioning that the vehicle would be in Mexico for the next 6 months) they inform us that they would be canceling our auto policy because they said the vehicle could not have simutaneous or double coverage! Even though US auto insurance is not applicable in Mexico. We tried to explain to Geico that we needed coverage for our occasional trips over to San Diego for business banking etc. Didn't matter! I know that if we had never mentioned the vehicle was going to be out of the country for 6 months that this probably would never have happened! I figure there may be hundreds of expats with both coveage coming and going across the border everyday! Whats the secret! How am I going to be covered when I again decide to head over to the States?

Help us Por favor!:confused2:


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure on this, but I see places near the border selling 1, 2, and 3 day 'aseguranzas para EU'. Could contact them and see if they'd give you coverage for your occasional visits to the US?

I'm guessing just Geico doesn't allow that, my gam's car has simultaneous USA/Mexico policies with the same carrier.

Also, don't forget…
My US insurance covers me up to 45 miles (estimate: could be more/less) from the border. 
Rather go through my US insurance for collision/theft/comprehensive issues, hold cheap-o mexiacn for liability purposes.


----------



## Soonerboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I don't suppose you could find out who she has that dual coverage with?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There may be some insurance companies that cover into a short distance in Mexico but when the Transito policeman asks for your insurance papers and you show him a little insurance card that Mexico does not recognize, well you have some splanning to do.........

I am in the process of shopping for a 6 month Mexican policy now and all ask if I have USA coverage and which company...........


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

"Ace Seguros"

It's for a Mexican plated card. Upon reviewing the paperwork, it says something like…
"Temporary US Automobile Insurance for Residents of Mexico…"

Give them a call and see if they can at least point you in the right direction.

You could still do what I do, have separate insurance carriers. A Mexican insurance for Mexican Liability, and a US insurance for Theft/Vandalism/Collision. Just the Mexican Liability is called "Responsabilidad Civil". Bare minimum to get in an accident, and not go to jail. Usually cheap, for my 2010 Camry it's something like 2,000 - 3,000 pesos a year.

Or look for another insurance company that is more accommodating. I briefly had Geico, but also had similar issues with the, "Sorry, but we'll drop you, bye." 

Progressive and then Farmers Insurance, is what my family has been using for a while, mom says it covers her when in Mexico. Never had any issues.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

It has been a while now but when we lived in the States we had our US Auto Ins through AAA. It was good and cheap. Before moving to Mexico we purchased a Mexican policy on their website. It was not so cheap and became invalid when we put Mexican plates on the car.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must have Mexican insurance through a Mexican underwriter, not a US company.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have Mexican insurance through a Mexican underwriter, not a US company.


google "aaa mexican insurance"


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

sixcats said:


> google "aaa mexican insurance"


AAA acts only as an agent for MEXICAN insurers. AAA Texas acts as an agent for GNP Insurance in Mexico. Although you buy from AAA Texas, your actual coverage is through a MEXICAN company. Arizona AAA uses GNP as well as El Aguila (???).


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

To the OP: Some confusion is evident. Is your vehicle Mexican plated or US? No US Insurer can underwrite Mexican liability insurance. What is the make and year of your car? There are insurers near the border that will sell you short term US insurance but the coverage is very low. If you ran over a dog it might be OK but strike a pedestrian and $25,000 won't help. If your car has US plates you need tourist insurance. What is your immigration status: FMM or Residente temporal?


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I think there may have been some miscommunication with Geico because I do not believe they offer any coverage within Mexico. Some US insurers offer coverage for "X miles into Mexico," but like others have mentioned such policies are typically not honored by Transito and are made for tourists traveling just for the day. So if you are spending any amount of time in Mexico, or are staying overnight, it's likely that coverage would be denied in the event of a claim.

I have lived on the border for several years and travel to the US daily for work. The only solution I have come up with it to maintain 2 policies. I have 1 for the US with Progressive (previously with Geico but their rates are insane) and an additional policy for MX with Qualitas. The MX policy is only $258 US for the entire year of full coverage, including theft and vandalism. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

As I shop for a 6 month auto policy for tourist I notice that a majority are asking if I have a SENTRI pass.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> As I shop for a 6 month auto policy for tourist I notice that a majority are asking if I have a SENTRI pass.


Do you not have a SENTRI? I know I don't but I've never been asked that when I've applied for insurance. I use the Lewis & Lewis agency which insures through Qualitas if you want to check them out. I like that they also allow you to add additional drivers to your policy without getting all of their info, social, etc.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No SENTRI, I am in Nayarit near puerto Vallarta a long way from the boarder.....
look at last line of this insurance questioner .......


https://www.bajabound.com/buy/?view=start-term


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

In have never been asked if I have a Sentri pass. I just renewed 2 policies with Lewis and Lewis and was not asked about a Sentri. Has nothing to do with insurance.


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

SENTRI: = Secure Electronic Network for Travelers Rapid Inspection


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Electronic_Network_for_Travelers_Rapid_Inspection


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Interview?*

_"The Secure Electronic Network for Travelers Rapid Inspection (SENTRI) is a U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) program that allows expedited clearance for pre-approved, low-risk travelers upon arrival in the United States. Participants may enter the United States by using dedicated primary lanes into the United States at Southern land border ports.

Travelers must be pre-approved for the SENTRI program. All applicants undergo a rigorous background check and in-person interview before enrollment"

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/sentri

_Interview?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Waller52 said:


> _"The Secure Electronic Network for Travelers Rapid Inspection (SENTRI) is a U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) program that allows expedited clearance for pre-approved, low-risk travelers upon arrival in the United States. Participants may enter the United States by using dedicated primary lanes into the United States at Southern land border ports.
> 
> Travelers must be pre-approved for the SENTRI program. All applicants undergo a rigorous background check and in-person interview before enrollment"
> 
> ...


Yup, you have to drive to the border and go into the offices.
It's a quick interview, but mostly…

As long as your residency has been stable for 5+ (I've heard 7 years… who knows…)
and have a consistent income, you're approved. 

I couldn't get mine approved, because I haven't been living in the same household for 5 years and I've changed jobs a couple of times. 

Guess that makes me high risk?

But I can still cross on my motorcycle in 3 minutes…

:confused2:


----------



## BajaRick16 (Aug 3, 2015)

I also live in Ensenada and can highly recommend a local insurance agent, Isabel Gonzales, who has an office on 9th street downtown. I researched this topic very thoroughly before I came here re dual insurance coverage. I no longer keep my CA insurance...Isabel can sell you very inexpensive day/weekend policies as the need arises. I have never had such great service from an insurance agent in my life, and I'm 63. Her English is very good.

She drove me to a local bank when I 1st got here to get pesos, and she even drove me to 3 places to find a local street map. She even paid for the map until I could reimburse her. I cannot imagine any U.S. agent doing that. Here's her e-mail address. [email protected]


----------

